# 100+ aquarium with glass centre brace



## loachman21 (Jan 22, 2018)

I need some input from the experts here. looking to buy a used 120+ aq and came across one that has 12" wide centre brace, which I thought was strange. All glass including centre brace is 1/2" thick and was told it was custom made by NAFB.

Thoughts on if this sounds legit and is a good strong aquarium?

Thanks


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Should be ok. They have a good reputation

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

